# Abu Dhabi working visa rejected, do I have a chance for Dubai?



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,
End of October I received an offer from Goverment company and my security check was approved in mid Feb. After my working visa process started, goverment asked Arabic translation of my diploma and transcripts which I sent quickly. Today I was told by my company that Abu Dhabi goverment rejected my working visa twice time without any reason. This is the first time happens to my company that a candidate passes from security clearance and rejected from working visa.. Now do I have a chance to apply for Dubai? HR from Abu Dhabi told me that it is possible cause it's like states system in UAE. Do you have any experience? Please help..


----------



## Chichichi (Oct 5, 2015)

My husband work visa was rejected in Sharjah as well with no reason mentioned.


----------

